# iPhone 3.0



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

While waiting for my cousin to show up to work on his house, I decided to get to working on rebuilding my iPhone after the 3.0 jailbreak became available last night.

I've got to rebuild a lot of my custom sounds and interfaces, but I first wanted to get tethering AND mms working. I'm miffed at AT&T that they don't *officially* support these, even though we pay for them.

SO....with a little trickery (does not require jailbreak) I'm happy to say I have both tethering and MMS working!!!

Any of you guys with iPhones who want to do this, PM me and I can help.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Very nice, Jason! I just did the "update" myself. Although, I am not on AT&T... shhh 

I'd love to have MMS... Does it work with the original iPhone or is it just the 3G and 3G S iPhone?


----------



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

The MMS hack works with both the 3G and 3GS. I've read about the MMS hack (the one I'm most interested in) but it apparently requires another non-iPhone phone on AT&T to work fully.

But WOW, I am enjoying the cut and paste, and search functions. About fracking time!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

AMEN to that one! Cut and Paste should've been there from the get-go.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Don't know about the 3GS, or the 1st gen iphone. I'm running a 16 gb 3G.

Also, I don't know if there's a way to get it working on other carriers. 

NB,
That's the way I got MMS working.....first you enable .ipcc updates on itunes. Then you download a modified carrier bundle and update the carrier settings on the phone in itunes. (this also enables tethering) Put your sim in another gsm phone (preferably another AT&T phone) and make a few calls. Then log into your AT&T account. Change to another messaging plan that's NOT an iphone plan.

At this point, I sent and received a couple mms's to make sure it was working. Then put the sim back in the iphone and restart the phone. BAMM!!


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Ahhh, bummer. I am still stuck on the 1st gen iPhone. I tried to convince the wife to let me get the new iPhone 3GS, but no luck on that front... Especially since we are not on AT&T right now, it made the decision especially easy for her. She really doesn't want to switch carriers.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Ahhh, bummer. I am still stuck on the 1st gen iPhone. I tried to convince the wife to let me get the new iPhone 3GS, but no luck on that front... Especially since we are not on AT&T right now, it made the decision especially easy for her. She really doesn't want to switch carriers.


Trust me...AT&T sux. Well, I guess they're OK...but come on, they've known about the mms issue since March. Totally unacceptable that I had to *trick* their system into allowing it.

I drop calls almost everyday, and I'm blanketed in 3G.

As soon as Verizon or someone else picks up the iphone, I'm gone.....


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

If only T-Mobile had some good phones. More specifically, if only had the iPhone....


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> If only T-Mobile had some good phones. More specifically, if only had the iPhone....


I hear ya....

I don't think the iphone will go anywhere until 2011. Apple bought out Arm, which makes the processor for the iphone, amongst others. I recently read that Arm will have dual core processors available nest year:crazy:

I'm tempted to get the 3GS, but for now I'm holding off.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, if I had the 3G iphone I probably wouldn't really be as interested in getting the 3GS, but since I am still on the 2G iPhone, I really could use the upgrade in processor speed and storage size. Both my wife and I only have 8GB and that's really not enough for us... I've got tons of music and I am always running out of room.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Yeah, if I had the 3G iphone I probably wouldn't really be as interested in getting the 3GS, but since I am still on the 2G iPhone, I really could use the upgrade in processor speed and storage size. Both my wife and I only have 8GB and that's really not enough for us... I've got tons of music and I am always running out of room.


The 32 gb would be sweet. I could put my entire itunes library on it....

Really what I'm waiting for is the TomTom app/kit. That is going to be really cool.....


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I agree. Even though the iPhone had GPS built into it, it wasn't fully complete and didn't ever replace the dashboard nav units. I think the TomTom kit will do just that. That was another reason why I wanted to upgrade!


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, it seems I jumped the gun a little fast....

While the mms feature was working (as is evident from the pic I posted) apparently effin AT&T has figured out some way to block it, dammit.

I just tried to send a few picks, and I get a red exclamation mark next to the message saying it failed to send. I will try to do some research to see what's going on, but my guess is they know about the work around and are blocking it....I have absolutely no idea why. Instead of blocking us, why don't they figure out a way to get it working?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Maybe it overloads their network by not having it go the conventional way? I have no clue...

That's a bummer.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Jon Liu said:


> Maybe it overloads their network by not having it go the conventional way? I have no clue...
> 
> That's a bummer.


i HIGHLY doubt it. MMS has been around since the first camera phone. The iphone is set up to compress the pics to a suitable size for mms. This is just pure laziness/lack of preparation/poor planning/whatever the f*** you want to call it from AT&T.

I'm on hold right now to complain. I know it won't do squat, but if enough of us complain, maybe they'll wake up and smell the coffee.

In the meantime, I'm googling and on all the mac hacking forums trying to figure out another work around.


----------



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

Jason said:


> As soon as Verizon or someone else picks up the iphone, I'm gone.....


Me, too. I admit, AT&T has very good service in my area, but phone support is lacking. In addition, holding off on MMS support and tethering (likely until they can figure out how to charge for it), and ripping off those who want an early upgrade in a manner that is different from other phones offered by AT&T, are punk moves in my book. Verizon is FAR superior in network and customer service (other than crippling Bluetooth on their phones), and I keep my wife's phone on Verizon for that reason.

C'mon Verizon, make a deal with Apple!


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Very bummed I can't get get my 1st gen iPhone to tether. It just doesn't show the options, even after adding the profile.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

madpoet said:


> Very bummed I can't get get my 1st gen iPhone to tether. It just doesn't show the options, even after adding the profile.


Nope. 1st gens cannot tether


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, us 1st gen users are kind of screwed for some of the best features...


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

I hate my stupid iPhone. I have a 3g and the thing sucks. Apps are slow as hell even after a fresh restart. This 3.0 made it a P.o.s. Waiting on Jailbreak feedback on 3.0 to see how it works out.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

the7comeback7kid said:


> I hate my stupid iPhone. I have a 3g and the thing sucks. Apps are slow as hell even after a fresh restart. This 3.0 made it a P.o.s. Waiting on Jailbreak feedback on 3.0 to see how it works out.


Hmmm, I haven't heard of any sluggish stories except for folks who have installed winterboard and have themed a bit.

I'm too lazy to theme without winterboard, so mine has slowed just a bit.....not horrible though. 

As long as you have a backup, you can always try the jailbreak, and if you don't like it restore.


----------



## the7comeback7kid (Jan 29, 2009)

I will have to look into backing up. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason, I only use a couple of jailbreak apps. I got them after jailbreaking via Cydia. Jailbreak apps are slow, to be sure. But, most other apps are OK.

I really can't figure out why AT&T has issues with MMS. The whole "viewmymessage" thing they've got going on really is ****.

Be interested in hearing about your efforts to get MMS to work.

Was at the local Apple store yesterday. They had a line out the door just for people wanting to buy 3Gs. Don't understand that. 3G was the bigger/better upgrade. And, I don't feel the need to get a 32MB model as my 16MB still has plenty of room.

Talked to one of the CS Apple reps. They said they didn't expect AT&T to make MMS functional until Fall. Yet another reason why I'd bolt to Verizon if they ever get the iphone.


----------



## kingdeezieav123refugee (Dec 6, 2008)

graphicguy said:


> Jason, I only use a couple of jailbreak apps. I got them after jailbreaking via Cydia. Jailbreak apps are slow, to be sure. But, most other apps are OK.
> 
> I really can't figure out why AT&T has issues with MMS. The whole "viewmymessage" thing they've got going on really is ****.
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree with you more...

I had the original Iphone, the 3G, and on Friday picked up a 3GS, and IMO the 3GS is the much bigger and better upgrade. 

The 3G brought a cheaper price and the much faster network to the iphone. It also brought along with it a slightly smaller profile as well as a lighter weight. Some other miscellaneous things might have also came with the 3G, like the increased map functionality. 

The 3GS brings the same network, but the SPEED of this phone is ridiculous. It completely and utterly destroys the 3G. Internet browsing, applications, contact lists, etc, etc; everything is extremely faster and much more smooth. It was always frustrating that even with the 3G, my Iphone would freeze or **** out on some heavy web pages like IGN or Gamestop, etc, etc. 

Not with this phone. BLAZING speed. 

The camera is also better, but the ability to take VIDEO is HUGE. Already I have captured some great moments of the kids that I would have otherwise have had to leave up to memory. I have a HD camcorder, but I don't carry it to restaurants, etc, etc to capture those truly funny spontaneous moments. Today I caught the 18 month old brushing his teeth in the dining room; priceless. 

Apps are going to start including special 3GS goodies as well. The TomTom app is clearly going to be more functional on the 3GS thanks to its ability to function as a compass.

The battery life is also much better. I haven't charged the phone since FRIDAY. I have been browsing the internet, taking video and pictures, etc, etc, etc. 

The Voice control is also HUGE IMO. It works fairly well, and allows me to dial the numbers I need to without even having to glance at the phone. 

The 3GS is a HUGE upgrade. Much bigger then the 3G from the 2G was.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

the7comeback7kid said:


> I will have to look into backing up. Thanks for the heads up.


Backing up is pretty easy. It does it every time you sync with iTunes. If you are jailbroken, just use Pwnage Tool 3.0 and it will create a custom .ipsw file that you restore with. When you restore hold the option key (shift if using windows) when you click restore, and select the .ipsw that Pwnage tool just created.



graphicguy said:


> Jason, I only use a couple of jailbreak apps. I got them after jailbreaking via Cydia. Jailbreak apps are slow, to be sure. But, most other apps are OK.
> 
> I really can't figure out why AT&T has issues with MMS. The whole "viewmymessage" thing they've got going on really is ****.
> 
> ...


I haven't gotten MMS to work. The phone is all set up. I can get it to work for just a few minutes when I switch out sims, make a call or two, then put it back in the iphone. AT&T's system doesn't seem to *know* that it's back in an iphone and lets me sent mms for a little while. Then, POOF....nada. Stupid and incompetent.

I didn't use that many JB apps either. My fav was PdaNet for tethering (but only used that once a week or so). Now that 3.0 is out, I don't need that. The only reason I jailbroke is that I wanted to retain the 'look' I've had on my phone for several weeks now. I've created all my own sounds including voicemail, sms, lock/unlock, and typing sounds. Even though Winterboard slows it down ever so slightly, I still use it to hide the icon names, and I have 5 icons in my dock.

I thought the same as you that the 3GS was more evolutionary than revolutionary (like I think the 3G was), but I do have a game that would benefit from the RAM (Tiger Woods) and from all the video's I've seen it looks _significantly_ faster.

Still, I'm gonna hold off. Next year *may* have a dual core processor and an OLED screeen.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

kingdeez, man you are really making it difficult for me! I really want the 3GS, but my wife refuses to budge on the matter...

In my opinion, the 2G iPhone on the 3.0 software seems a bit more sluggish. Sometimes it lags when I don't think it should, like on messaging. I type fast enough, but the phone can't seem to keep up. Sometimes it will stall on words and then start going again.

I wonder if there's something I can do to improve that or if I am SOL.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

kingdeez....I'll have to take your word as true. I just "messed" with the 3Gs at the local Apple store. Didn't see much difference between it and my 3G. But, I use my 3G every day, all day. So, can't compare that with a quick 30 minute "touch & go" session with the 3Gs.

I qualify for an upgrade. But, will probably hold out to see if OS 3.0 gets sorted out first.

Having MMS functioning would be the biggest reason, and supposedly at some point, that'll happen. But, once it does, it won't matter if I have the 3Gs or the 3G. So, I'm probably a year away from doing any sort of upgrade. Hopefully, the prices keep dropping. And, it's my belief the iphone will indeed turn into a true hand held computing device.

I already have voice recognition app called "Who is". So, some of the added functionality with the 3Gs, I already have.

I mostly use wifi. So, having 3G on my current phone is really only a "once in a while" thing. 

Cameras on phones (any phones) still aren't any more useful than just a quick, down and dirty pic. I've got a "night" app that I use most of the time to take pics on my 3G. Video functionality has no allure for me, either. If I'm going to do any sort of video, I still use one of those mini HD cams. They do a very good job, easy to use, small enough to fit in my pocket and great vid quality.

In short, I was thinking of upgrading. Decided against it until MMS is fully functional. Speeds on my 3G are entirely acceptable to me. WEB speed seems to be more a function of the signal, than of the iphone itself (although the 1G/2G EDGE speed was actually painful).

If Apple does indeed go with Verizon as another carrier, I'll make skid marks running away from AT&T.

It's good that you like yours, though. Just not an upgrade that I'm willing to make at this point until things get sorted out.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> Backing up is pretty easy. It does it every time you sync with iTunes. If you are jailbroken, just use Pwnage Tool 3.0 and it will create a custom .ipsw file that you restore with. When you restore hold the option key (shift if using windows) when you click restore, and select the .ipsw that Pwnage tool just created.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason....I'm with you. I think the next one out may be the one to get. I've heard those rumors about dual core and OLED screen, too.

So, is it safe to upgrade to 3.0 yet, and not loose JB apps?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> Jason....I'm with you. I think the next one out may be the one to get. I've heard those rumors about dual core and OLED screen, too.
> 
> So, is it safe to upgrade to 3.0 yet, and not loose JB apps?


Depends on what apps you have/use that are JB apps. For me, I could easily live w/o JB on 3.0. I just like having a custom look/feel. Kinda dorky I guess. I don't use PdaNet for tethering anymore because the built in tethering is better.

Remember, when using Pwnage Tool, it creates a custom firmware upgrade that includes 3.0. You WILL have to re-download your JB apps. You won't have to download app store apps. It will also restore your sms/contacts/email/ringtones/pictures/notes (if you use the email app, I don't)

I just did a quickie check on eBay, and we could easily get enough (more than actually) to upgrade to the 3GS. At that point, you'd just have to decide if re-upping your contract for another 2 years is worth it.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> Depends on what apps you have/use that are JB apps. For me, I could easily live w/o JB on 3.0. I just like having a custom look/feel. Kinda dorky I guess. I don't use PdaNet for tethering anymore because the built in tethering is better.
> 
> Remember, when using Pwnage Tool, it creates a custom firmware upgrade that includes 3.0. You WILL have to re-download your JB apps. You won't have to download app store apps. It will also restore your sms/contacts/email/ringtones/pictures/notes (if you use the email app, I don't)
> 
> I just did a quickie check on eBay, and we could easily get enough (more than actually) to upgrade to the 3GS. At that point, you'd just have to decide if re-upping your contract for another 2 years is worth it.


Thanks, Jason. Are any of the JB apps critical to me? Nah....I've just got used to having them, and generally like them because they don't have a similar app available via Apple/itunes.

OK...so let me pick your brain a bit more. I'm fairly well versed on using the iphone, just not JB-ing it (even though I obviously did it, once) and not losing apps.

So, what you're saying is that if I upgrade to 3.0, and re-JB via Pwnage Tool, I'll also have to redownload all of my JB apps, correct?

My issue with upgrading to a 3Gs iphone does indeed mean a new 2 year contract with AT&T. I don't want to do that, either. I'll stick with what I've got until something more substantial comes along as far as iphone hardware improvements.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> Thanks, Jason. Are any of the JB apps critical to me? Nah....I've just got used to having them, and generally like them because they don't have a similar app available via Apple/itunes.
> 
> OK...so let me pick your brain a bit more. I'm fairly well versed on using the iphone, just not JB-ing it (even though I obviously did it, once) and not losing apps.
> 
> ...


Looking more at eBay....very tempting to do this. 

This is my first time upgrading firmware AFTER a JB. It works different. You do NOT upgrade through itunes.

First, go here and download the Pwnage Tool for 3.0 from one of the torrents (they have windows and mac links). Then start Pwnage tool and plug in your phone. Follow the onscreen directions. It will create a file on your desktop that looks something like this:

_iPhone1,2_3.0_7A341_Custom_Restore.ipsw_ (that's what mine is)

Then you open itunes and go to your phone. There will be a restore button. Hold the option key (shift in windows) and click restore. A window will open for you to locate the restore file Pwnage Tool just created on your desktop. That's it!

All *regular* apps/settings, etc will be there. Just the JB apps will have to be re-downloaded. 

Oh, one more thing....if you are using Installus (for cracked apps), you DO NOT install miPatch. I will not work with 3.0. You instead install AppSync.


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason, you 'da man. Thanks, sincerely!
:clapper:


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> Jason, you 'da man. Thanks, sincerely!
> :clapper:


You're welcome.....I hope I didn't leave out anything..:begging:


I got off a lengthy phone call with AT&T. Finally got to a tech. He claimed that one reason they weren't ready is that Apple surprised them by releasing 3.0 and the 3G S⃣ early. They weren't expecting it until Q3....sounds plausible since last year the 3G wasn't available until mid July.

Also, another problem is they can't just simply turn it on for everyone since not every iphone will be compatible. 1st gen iphones, and 3G iphones not running 3.0 will not support mms. They need to program the system to recognize first gen phones and phones not running 3.0 so they still have the opt out codes.

All this sounded like valid reasons to me, but I still don't understand why they can't turn it on in a case-by-case basis when someone calls in to have it activated. Sure, it's a PITA, but I seriously doubt there are an enormous amount of people like me calling in, talking to techs, and asking them to enable the mms carrier profile settings.

Oh well.....I give up. I've tried all the hacks/tricks I care to. They will be rolling it out in phases across the country. Somehow I doubt the Tulsa, OK clientele will be high on the list.....


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason....sounds plausible. But, AT&T was surprised? Ummmmm....aren't they the exclusive iphone sales outlet here? As such, they don't talk to Apple? Not like there wasn't a lot of hub-bub about MMS for months before the 3Gs was released.

Also, it's not like MMS is a technology that's new. I had it on my very first Moto Razr flip phone 4 years ago.

Again, appreciate your help.:huge:


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I just gave in and upgraded to the 3gs. Grrr. I need to tether though, and I didn't like the old method of JB + ad hoc wireless network.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like the camera is significantly better on the 3G S⃣


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

Jason said:


> Looks like the camera is significantly better on the 3G S⃣


First time I've seen a link between "iphone" and "hotties with guns". I kind of like the mix.:woo:


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

madpoet said:


> I just gave in and upgraded to the 3gs. Grrr. I need to tether though, and I didn't like the old method of JB + ad hoc wireless network.


madpoet....would love to hear your impressions when you get the chance to spend a little time with it. You coming from the 3G, or an earlier version?


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

graphicguy said:


> First time I've seen a link between "iphone" and "hotties with guns". I kind of like the mix.:woo:


lol...was just gonna go back and add <waiting for GG to chime in:goodvibes:>


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

graphicguy said:


> madpoet....would love to hear your impressions when you get the chance to spend a little time with it. You coming from the 3G, or an earlier version?



From the 1st gen, but my wife has the 3g so I'm really familiar with it.


----------



## neuronbob (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd also like to hear your comparos, madpoet. The hype is starting to get to me. With a three-year-old, the added video functioning of the camera would be useful to me. I just don't want to lock into another two years with AT&T to get a halfway decent price.


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine should be arriving next week. I upgraded from an original 4GB. I did have a chance to play with it already and the gains are noticeable. Some good numbers here:

http://www.anandtech.com/gadgets/showdoc.aspx?i=3587

For me and my needs and having little ones around, the video capabilities and upgraded camera were selling points. The Voice Control is a very nice feature for dialing and music. Then again, I never need much of an excuse to upgrade anything. :dancer:


----------



## imported_Cheeseboy (Feb 16, 2009)

Can't wait to get a new iPhone. If you have battery problems check out the battery backup from ZAP. www.zapworld.com click on Recharge It All. Find the RO3. $19.99 battery backup for iPhone. 

All killer and no filler.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Cheeseboy said:


> Can't wait to get a new iPhone. If you have battery problems check out the battery backup from ZAP. www.zapworld.com click on Recharge It All. Find the RO3. $19.99 battery backup for iPhone.
> 
> All killer and no filler.


Must be getting popular...the price is already up to $24.99! 

Randy


----------



## allan11 (Jan 29, 2009)

I haven't really tried asking anyone yet but does anyone know if ATT or Mac stores will trade a 3G that is only 3 months old for the 3GS. I really needed a phone at the time and I figured I might as well jump the bandwagon and get a smartphone. I didn't know they were coming out with a new model. I couldn't wait 3 months though since my old phone was completely broken.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

allan11 said:


> I haven't really tried asking anyone yet but does anyone know if ATT or Mac stores will trade a 3G that is only 3 months old for the 3GS. I really needed a phone at the time and I figured I might as well jump the bandwagon and get a smartphone. I didn't know they were coming out with a new model. I couldn't wait 3 months though since my old phone was completely broken.


No. And you won't be eligible for upgrade pricing either.

The best you can do is sell it on eBay, and apply that to the 3G S⃣ .


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

FWIW.....just checking into upgrading (even though I'm trying not to), I've sold stuff to www.gazelle.com before....usually old phones.

Iphone 3g, in good condition, was quoted as worth ~$200. You send it to them. They inspect it for condition, and send a check.

If you're looking at a 16GB 3Gs, then that might be fairly compelling (except you have to re-up with AT&T for another 2 years). 32MB 3Gs is going to cost you, plus the contract extension.

I'm still (right now) holding out for the next upgrade to come along to see if Apple snags Verizon as a provider.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

graphicguy said:


> FWIW.....just checking into upgrading (even though I'm trying not to), I've sold stuff to www.gazelle.com before....usually old phones.
> 
> Iphone 3g, in good condition, was quoted as worth ~$200. You send it to them. They inspect it for condition, and send a check.
> 
> ...


Very interesting...thanks for this. It might be enough to make me go ahead and take the plunge and upgrade early. Or not. 

Randy


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

You can also trade in via Amazon. They have partnered with some company that will give you Amazon gift cards in exchange for your phone. They seem to offer slightly higher trade-ins than gazelle. i.e. iPhone 4GB gets $102 at Amazon vs. $90 at gazelle.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

BinaryLinguist said:


> You can also trade in via Amazon. They have partnered with some company that will give you Amazon gift cards in exchange for your phone. They seem to offer slightly higher trade-ins than gazelle. i.e. iPhone 4GB gets $102 at Amazon vs. $90 at gazelle.


You can get cash from the company working with Amazon, as well. If you go to www.flipswap.com directly instead of through Amazon they offer you cash or an Amazon GC or donation to charity in your name. The cash amount is a little less than what they'll give you in a GC, but it is pretty close. Thanks for this one, too! I can sell my old 2G with a cracked front panel for ~$80.00...and my pretty much perfect 16GB 3G for something like $220...not too bad.

Randy


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

That's a pretty good deal... hmmmm....

Tempting. Very tempting.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

I think it's great Apple keeps making improvements to the iPhone. Now if they could only get it to send and receive simple phone calls, I would be happy. As is, I drop most calls sooner or later, and have to dial several times to get a connection from pretty much anywhere in Tucson, and of course it's the worst at my house. If I were alone, I would just call it bad luck, but I don't know anyone on ATT who is doing any better.


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Lefty said:


> I think it's great Apple keeps making improvements to the iPhone. Now if they could only get it to send and receive simple phone calls, I would be happy. As is, I drop most calls sooner or later, and have to dial several times to get a connection from pretty much anywhere in Tucson, and of course it's the worst at my house. If I were alone, I would just call it bad luck, but I don't know anyone on ATT who is doing any better.


That appears to be more of an AT&T service area inadequacy than an iPhone issue. Sounds like AT&T doesn't have very good coverage in your area. In the Boston area, I have yet to have a single call drop on me with AT&T/iPhone.

Me ---> :fryingpan: <--- Wood


----------



## graphicguy (Jun 15, 2009)

TechFan said:


> You can get cash from the company working with Amazon, as well. If you go to www.flipswap.com directly instead of through Amazon they offer you cash or an Amazon GC or donation to charity in your name. The cash amount is a little less than what they'll give you in a GC, but it is pretty close. Thanks for this one, too! I can sell my old 2G with a cracked front panel for ~$80.00...and my pretty much perfect 16GB 3G for something like $220...not too bad.
> 
> Randy


Tech....gazelle.com can be pretty picky about what you send them. I had a phone (an old moto razr) I sent to them a while back. I thought it was in excellent condition, no scratches, everything worked, all accessories, etc. They downgraded the phone to "good condition" based on some physical mar in the case that I certainly couldn't find. Still, they gave me a decent amount of money for it. I preferred a check over a GC so I could spend it wherever I wanted.

I've sold 2-3 phones to gazelle and have been generally pleased with their offer. If you don't like the offer (I rejected their "final offer" on a Wii I sent to them), they'll send the unit back to you. They picked up shipping both ways.


----------



## Karl_in_Chicago (Apr 13, 2008)

Lefty said:


> I think it's great Apple keeps making improvements to the iPhone. Now if they could only get it to send and receive simple phone calls, I would be happy. As is, I drop most calls sooner or later, and have to dial several times to get a connection from pretty much anywhere in Tucson, and of course it's the worst at my house. If I were alone, I would just call it bad luck, but I don't know anyone on ATT who is doing any better.


My wife's iPhone 3G, on AT&T obviously, makes/takes calls just fine. Much better than my company-issued/mandated Blackberry on T-Mobile.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Good info...thanks! I have a few old phones I might try to get rid of. That said, I am feeling kind of stupid...I mean even more than usual.  So, I had it in my head that once an iPhone is not considered 'activated', that it was basically doorstopped. Yesterday I got my old 2G phone out and turned it on, just to make sure it worked...so then I started messing around and found that the iPod functionality still works, as does the wi-fi. DOH! So that brings me to a question...can I still connect up my old phone to iTunes to manage the music on it, and maybe even upgrade the OS, even though it isn't activated and has no SIM in it? This should probably be obvious, but I don't want to run the risk of it getting updated so that it doesn't work anymore. I hope this makes sense. Anyway, if any of you iPhone gurus out there know the answered, I'd appreciate you sharing! 

Randy


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Got my 3GS yesterday, it shipped straight from the factory in China. Popped in my old SIM, went through the process of restoring it on iTunes, and it's up and cooking. MUCH faster than my 2g one. Tethering is awesome with the profile generator. The apps seems to launch somewhat faster than my wife's 3G version. I feel like it's a little light though... the 2G was a little heavier and I liked that.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

madpoet said:


> Got my 3GS yesterday, it shipped straight from the factory in China. Popped in my old SIM, went through the process of restoring it on iTunes, and it's up and cooking. MUCH faster than my 2g one. Tethering is awesome with the profile generator. The apps seems to launch somewhat faster than my wife's 3G version. I feel like it's a little light though... the 2G was a little heavier and I liked that.



Cool....

I, too, feel like the 1st gen phone was better built.

After mulling it around for several days now, I've settled on keeping my 3G. Can't wait to see what they have next year!


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe I should have started a new thread, but since this is our only iPhone thread, I'll carry on. 
What I'm wondering is what you iPhone owners are using to sync your contacts. Outlook, or are there better options.
Also, I have had an annoying and very random issue pop up the other day. When I go to access the app store through the phone to update or download my apps, the sign in window has randomly changed my sign in info so I can't sign in. Basically it seems to have dug up an old email address, and insists on using it. No way, no how will it let me in using the registered email address and password, and no way no how can I find a way to fix it. I took it to the Apple store where one of their Geniuses played with it for a few minutes and started talking about full restores and backups and some pretty major stuff. In other words, they could neither explain it nor fix it, so I have no idea where to go from here. 
Thanks for any Apple help, and of course Apple bashers are welcome to sit this one out. 
Thanks,
L


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

My contacts are synced with the Address Book app in OS X.


----------



## imported_Lefty (Mar 26, 2009)

I should have mentioned I am using Windows XP. Right now I only have Outlook, but I am willing to get a better program if one is out there.
Thanks,
L


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

No....I should've paid more attention to your post. I should've known you were using Windows by your reference to Outlook.

Sorry I can't help you, but hopefully someone else will chime in


----------

